# General Discussion > Opinions >  But it´s not from NIGERIA .....

## Miss Marple's nephew

This came to my Yahoo today .....  :Innocent: 

ˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇ ˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇ

Msn/Yahoo Lottery Incorporation
Baley House, Har Road
Sutton, Greater London
SM1 4TE
United Kingdom.

This is to inform you that your email address
has won a prize money of Five hundred thousand, Great Britain Pound
Sterlings for the month of JULY 2009 Lottery promotion
organized by MICROSOFT LOTTERY in collaboration with YAHOO/MSN.

YAHOO/MSN & MICROSOFT WINDOWS, collects the email
addresses of the customers using our products and services online and
amongs the millions drawn, only five people are selected every Month as our
winners through electronic balloting System without the winner purchasing a ticket as use of our services already qualifies you for the draws, we congratulate you on being one of the selected Winners.

Yahoo/Msn Lottery Prize must be claimed no
later than 30 days from date of Event Notification.
Prizes not claimed within this period shall be deemed
forfeited.


These are your identification numbers:
Batch number..................... (no way I´m posting you this ...)
Reff number....................... (nor this ...) 
Winning number................... (not even this ...)

The above numbers fall within your Location file.
You are requested to contact the events manager with
your winning identification numbers
along with your personal details as given below, to
verify your claims.

You shall be directed on how to go about
claiming your winning funds.

1. Full name..............

2. Contact Address........

3. Age....................

4. Telephone Number.......

5. Marital Status.........

6. Sex....................

7. Next Of Kin............

8. Zip Code...............

9. Occupation.............

10. Company................

11. State:.................

12. Country................

13. Nationality............

14. Your Reference and Batch number at the
top of this mail:

ˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇ ˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇ ˇˇˇˇˇˇ 


Anyone think I ought to reply??? How can I verify it before I commit? The funny thing is .... it´s suppose to be from Yahoo and yet it came into my Yahoo "spam" folder, not my normal "incoming" post. Does it mean that Yahoo considers its own post defaulted "spam"?

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

> This came to my Yahoo today ..... 
> 
> ˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇ ˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇ
> 
> Msn/Yahoo Lottery Incorporation
> Baley House, Har Road
> Sutton, Greater London
> SM1 4TE
> United Kingdom.
> ...



It reads to good to be true, so it probably is not true. I'm sure it's a scam to suck personal information from you. Be VERY careful...  :Wary:

----------


## Marianne

I wouldn't reply to the mail

----------


## Miss Marple's nephew

I´m inclined to agree with you, Marianne.

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

Don't do it.

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

If it reads / sounds too good to be true, it probably is not true.

----------


## Miss Marple's nephew

It could be that Serrano really does have friends in the CIA and they´ve concocted this intricate plan in order to find out my name, address, phone number, etc. so they know where to send the athrax.

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

> It could be that Serrano really does have friends in the CIA and they´ve concocted this intricate plan in order to find out my name, address, phone number, etc. so they know where to send the athrax.


Nahhh... The CIA doesn't fool with people posting in cyberspace, unless they repeatedly issue threats that are specific to the U.S. and / or its interests. Clearly, no one here qualifies as a threat. No need to be paranoid.

----------


## Maciamo

These messages are always scams. Don't reply to them.

----------


## Miss Marple's nephew

> Nahhh... The CIA doesn't fool with people posting in cyberspace, unless they repeatedly issue threats that are specific to the U.S. and / or its interests. Clearly, no one here qualifies as a threat. *No need to be paranoid*.


Paranoid? Paranoid? Who´s paranoid? I´m not paranoid ...  :Useless:   :Innocent:  





> These messages are always scams. Don't reply to them.


 I´m sure you´re right. I won´t reply .......... or maybe you´re all envious and don´t want to see me become a millonaire!  :Petrified:  Paranoid? Paranoid? Who´s paranoid?

----------

